# How to move a heavy lathe



## Arnold9801 (14 May 2019)

Two questions. I’ve been offered a Harrison M300 centre lathe for £300.00 and would like to ask if this deemed as good value for money?

Secondly, does anyone have any advice on how to lift and move it please?

Thanks

Arnold9801


----------



## LancsRick (14 May 2019)

I can't comment on the value, but rollers and a hoist would be the requirement if you're moving it yourself I'd suggest.


----------



## nolly47 (14 May 2019)

yes good value even if just for spares
2 ton engine lift would get it ont back of transite pick up


----------



## Trevanion (14 May 2019)

I would say that's not a bad price but all depends on condition.

It's always worth checking manuals to see how these kinds of machines in excess of 500KG are supposed to be lifted, you don't want to damage anything by lifting in the wrong spot E.G. Wrapping a sling around the chuck and lifting it that way which will damage the head bearings.

Here's a copy of the manual: vintagemachinery.org/pubs/3031/13849.pdf


----------



## pollys13 (15 May 2019)

One of those levelling lifting beams might be useful, evens out balances the load, used it on my Axminster hobby wood lathe, made lifting a doddle, used it on spindle moulder with big 1hp power feed on it, easy peasy, 123. Just be careful, proper weighted lifting straps, steel cap shoes, clear working area, common sense, have mobile phone on you if by yourself just in case something, were to go wrong,
Photos show getting Gertrude onto her new mobile base.


----------



## Arnold9801 (15 May 2019)

Many Thanks for your replies. That which looks great. I’m going to asesss the lathe and location where I have to move it from in next few days.

I was thinking of getting 8t on to aplywood reinforced pallet. Using some scaffold pipes to get it out of the workshop and somehow try and get it on to my transport. Now..... the transport I was thinking of was to hire a van with a tail lift after confirming the lifting limits of the tail lift of course.

Please advise if you have any better option.

Thanks again for those who have replied already.

Regards


----------



## deema (15 May 2019)

Depending on length, they are either 600 or 700Kg, which is within a good tail lifts capability. The manual, which is available FoC on Vintage Machines, states that it must be lifted using either a lifting eye inserted into the bed, or by a sling around either end of the cooling tray......I know which one I would use. 

Hire, buy, or borrow an engine hoist to lift it and get it on to a pallet.


----------



## TFrench (15 May 2019)

Snap their hand off at that price! If it's like my Harrison the chip tray is actually strong enough to sling it on. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nolly47 (15 May 2019)

read this article 
http://www.riscy.uk/workshop/m300/m300_moving.html


----------



## Arnold9801 (15 May 2019)

Cheers Nolly, that article was brilliant.


----------



## Keith 66 (17 May 2019)

If its in good nick its a good price, if its got chucks & tooling its even better!
Now to the sensible bit!
Lathes are heavy, also they are very top heavy with the centre of gravity up over the tray. This means they are very easy to tip over. If this happens lots of expensive bits will break or bend. If it lands on someone they will get badly hurt.
A strong engine hoist is a good plan, Do not lift the lathe by putting a strop or chain round its chuck or spindle, this is a very good way to bend something or wreck the bearings. You best be sitting down if you want to know what headstock bearings cost! The lathe will tend to be heavier at the headstock end so you can wind the saddle & tailstock to the right to balance it. Make sure the tailstock is locked so it doesnt fall off on the floor.
If using strops round the bed beware bending drive shafts. If you can get a strong eyebolt into the lifting place use it. Most older harrisons had holes through the cabinet through which steel lifting bars could be passed, not sure about the M300 think that was a lifting eye job. Be carefull!


----------



## memzey (17 May 2019)

Aren’t they still in business? Couldn’t you call them and ask?


----------



## Arnold9801 (17 May 2019)

Ok I’m hoping a 2 ton engine crane/hoist will be suitable? My only concern is whether the lift will lift it enough to get in the rear of a van?

Can anyone advice me on this point please if they have experience in these hoists?

Thanks


----------



## TFrench (17 May 2019)

I would do it. Make sure you have it rigged perfectly before you start lifting high, don't travel with the load high, make sure the ground is perfectly level. Front wheel drive vans have a lower load bed which can come in handy.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith 66 (18 May 2019)

Dont forget to strap the lathe down when its in the van, worth checking for tie down points first! You do not want to go round a corner a bit sharpish & have it fall over in the back. I with a friend once moved a heavy steel workbench in the back of a Bedford Terrier, It fell over as we went round a sharp bend & we went up on two wheels for a moment!
I also recall a tale on another forum where a bloke put a harrison lathe in a box trailer that was a bit small, although it was strapped down he went into a roundabout a bit too quick & the lathe flipped the trailer right over smashing itself on the road.


----------



## jimmy_s (18 May 2019)

I have a long bed M300 that I had to move from the last house. I had a friend with a trailer and hiab which did the trick. If you look in the bed there is a screwed hole for a lifting eye. I think its M16 but could be wrong. 
Careful lifting it as they are top heavy so if you use straps rather than the lifting eye watch it doesn't topple over.
I have a manual for it somewhere. I can probably photocopy it if you want it.


----------



## flying haggis (18 May 2019)

Arnold9801 said:


> Many Thanks for your replies. That which looks great. I’m going to asesss the lathe and location where I have to move it from in next few days.
> 
> I was thinking of getting 8t on to aplywood reinforced pallet. Using some scaffold pipes to get it out of the workshop and somehow try and get it on to my transport. Now..... the transport I was thinking of was to hire a van with a tail lift after confirming the lifting limits of the tail lift of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold9801 (19 May 2019)

jimmy_s":210khprj said:


> I have a long bed M300 that I had to move from the last house. I had a friend with a trailer and hiab which did the trick. If you look in the bed there is a screwed hole for a lifting eye. I think its M16 but could be wrong.
> Careful lifting it as they are top heavy so if you use straps rather than the lifting eye watch it doesn't topple over.
> I have a manual for it somewhere. I can probably photocopy it if you want it.


 Yes please Jimmy. Are you able to email it to me?


----------



## Arnold9801 (19 May 2019)

flying haggis":2f5owvy3 said:


> Arnold9801":2f5owvy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Many Thanks for your replies. That which looks great. I’m going to asesss the lathe and location where I have to move it from in next few days.
> ...


Very good point. Thank you.


----------

